
Parents are worried the Amazon Echo is conditioning their kids to be rude - ghosh
http://qz.com/701521/parents-are-worried-the-amazon-echo-is-conditioning-their-kids-to-be-rude/
======
shaqbert
Parents always worry. Big surprise...

